
Ask HN: What Is Your Favorite Lesswrong Diaspora Blog - HNLurker2
What is your favorite individual, public intellectual or blogger who had been a lesswrong fan? (opinion ahead: I think LW splitting has been the best for rationality community)
======
HNLurker2
Mine is SSC and ribbon farm

